# Baby Rats & Momma Peach Looking For Wonderful Homes!



## KiwiiBeans (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello! I have three wonderful ratties looking for good homes. I have an ad up on Craigslist, but I thought that posting here would also be a good idea. I'm located in Enola, Pennsylvania, so please, only local inquiries! I can drive up to an hour to meet  Here's the link to the ad! https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pet/d/baby-rats-momma-peach-looking/6514102089.html Feel free to PM me here or contact me via my information listed in the ad. Thank you!


----------

